# Red R34 + Cherry Blossoms in japan.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just went out for the cherry Blossoms (*SAKURA*) today . . lucky we had some decent weather.


















































































































































































































































































. . .and gtrlux's friends posing for the hype of it . .lol


----------



## Carrera (Jan 31, 2010)

Stunning pics and a stunning car :thumbsup:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

lovely pics lux, 34 wheels look so much better without the center caps


----------



## nap (Apr 15, 2008)

stunning back drop mate.bloody stunning.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! that is beautiful... Looks like a nice and peacefull area you live in. I'm sure you dont get any little chavs loitering about drinking cheap cider causing trouble around there.



Sorry just seen the last picture... maybe you do then lol


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

nice pics, the car looks great


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

nori41 said:


> lovely pics lux, 34 wheels look so much better without the center caps


Thanks for the comments guys, next parts will be Black hexagon satin nuts for the wheels, carbon mirrors and carbon one piece front diffusor/splitter!
[email protected], they call them chavs - Yankees here in japan , thought are UK chavs still the dogs in this business....lol


----------



## steve963 (Sep 28, 2005)

wow looking good, love them cherry blossom over in japan dont they!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Loving the car, loving the scenery more!!! Shame we have none of that here in the UK


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

These pics are just awesome Chris :clap:

Amazing scenery and you're car's looking great :thumbsup:

Leo


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Superb pics, the architecture over in Japan looks amazing!


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Fantastic pictures gtrlux..
Are you on your way to a horror show,or what the f*** is happening in that last pic. LOOL !!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

nismo.gt500 said:


> Fantastic pictures gtrlux..
> Are you on your way to a horror show,or what the f*** is happening in that last pic. LOOL !!!


haha . . no that was just pure luck I found these guys. Yesterday was a nice day for the cherry Blossoms, so peeps get out with their families doing B&Q under the trees.
These volks are staff of some elevator company here in the Aichiken. The company has hilarous commercials on TV and newspapers. They dressed like that for the Sakura event and distributed flyers of the company.
So asked them to pose infront of my car.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice pics! The car looks great, and even better in person 
Congrats on the purchase, and the nice pics to go with it!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Cracking pics lovely setting:thumbsup:


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

dont mean to jack ur thread
but i want to share my sakura pictures too


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi mate no problem, you're welcome . . . are you from Colombia? Beautifull street there with the Sakuras.

Great looking place where you live there and tight car.


Chris


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice Fit too Felix! Is that in North Vancouver?


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Hi mate no problem, you're welcome . . . are you from Colombia? Beautifull street there with the Sakuras.
> 
> Great looking place where you live there and tight car.
> 
> ...


i am from vancouver canada
back in the days, our canadian government wanna promote our city to the japanese, so they planted these .....u can see them on selected high end neighborhoods.. and now there are SO MANY japanese ppl here !! lol


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> Nice Fit too Felix! Is that in North Vancouver?


this is close by UBC..have u been here before daryl?


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

felixy69 said:


> this is close by UBC..have u been here before daryl?


no, I've only been to Vancouver Airport on my way to Japan. I have family in North Van and Victoria, but have never been out to visit them. Some day...some day...

Sorry gtrlux, back to you


----------

